# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Aderen op en onder de borst

## Keats

Hallo, ik heb even een vraag die afwijkt van de meeste besproken onderwerpen op dit forum.

Ik heb sinds vorig jaar opeens allemaal kleine aderen net onder mijn borstkas. Het lijken wel allemaal vertakkingen en het wordt ook steeds erger. Ik heb dit echt NOOIT eerder gehad en snap ook totaal niet waardoor het zou kunnen komen. 

Wel ben ik sinds vorig jaar echt op krachttraining gaan fitnessen, en tijdens die periode is het eigenlijk ontstaan. Ik heb aan verschillende specialisten gevraagd of er een verband kon zijn tussen fitness en die (ja het lijken wel spataderen eigenlijk) dunne vertakkingen-aderen op en onder mijn borst (ook op bovenste buikspieren). 

Ik snap hier echt niets van, want wie ik ook vraag, niemand klinkt het bekend in de oren en ik kan ook nergens op internet er informatie over vinden..

Heeft iemand hier misschien ervaringen mee of kent het verschijnsel?

Ben er erg naar benieuwd

grt,

K

----------


## C

Hey K.,

Ik las je bericht, en ik heb er ook last van, alleen heb ik het al sinds jongsaf aan. Ik vind het esthetisch helemaal niet mooi en schaam me er eigenlijk ook best wel voor.
Ik hoop dat er een remedie is om er vanaf te komen, want het zijn wel aderen en die kunnen tegenwoordig wel operatief verwijderd worden, maar op de borst aderen weghalen, vinden de specialisten een precaire zaak.
Ik weet niet of jij inmiddels al weet hoe je er vanaf kan komen. Als je dat weet, zou je dat dan alsjeblieft aan mij kunnen vertellen?

Liefs, C.

----------


## DAAN4

Beste Keats, 

Vandaag zag ik op internet de website: medicity. Ik zag onder het onderwerp Aderen jou berichtje. Je bericht is van een tijd geleden (2003), je probleem kwam me echter zo bekent voor en daarom wil ik je ook graag emailen daarover. Fijn dat ik niet de enige ben met dit probleem. Ik ben een man van 28 jaar en heb ook last van blauwe aderen/ vertakkingen op mijn borstkas. Ik heb deze blauwe aderen/ vertakkingen echter ook aan de binnenkant van mijn gehele arm. Toen ik een jaar of 20 was had ik in lichte mate een aantal blauwe aderen aan de binnenkant van mijn armen. Toen ik met fitness ben begonnen is dit vele malen erger geworden en hebben de blauwe aderen/ vertakingen zich over mijn lichaam verder uitgebreid. Ik vind het zo afschuwelijk en lelijk. Ik ben nu ook ben de fitness gestopt. Ik ben benieuwd hoe oud dat je bent en of je al iets hebt gevonden waardoor het minder wordt, danwel weggaat. Misschien kan een voedingssupplement helpen. Ik denk dat de fitness ervoor heeft gezorgt dat er een grote druk op de aderen is komen te liggen, waardoor deze overbelast zijn geraakt en daardoor zichtbaar zijn. Sommige mannen/ vrouwen fitnessen dag in dag uit en hebben totaal geen last van zichtbare aderen. misschien gebruiken zij sportsupplementen die de huid verstevigen en de aderen tegen de druk van de fitness beschermen. Misschien weet jij hier iets meer van?? Heb jij al een oplossing gevonden voor dit probleem of iets waardoor het minder wordt?? Ik hoop zo snel mogelijk iets van je te mogen horen. 

groetjes, Daan
ps. ik heb ook msn, misschien is dat makkelijk en fijn om met elkaar het over dit onderwerp te hebben. Ik zit er namelijk nogal mee!!

----------

